# Our Own Custom Call Maker, Big D



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Predator Talk member, Rodney Hairell (Big D Calls) explains some of the work that goes into making calls anyone would cherish. And, he'll make one for you, too.

I was messing with one of his turkey pot calls Sunday at dawn and got a gobbler to respond from the roost. It's not my season yet, so I'll have to wait a couple of weeks but I am sure excited to try out a few new tricks.

Anyway, here's a peek into Rodney's world:

http://www.ammoland.com/2016/04/big-d-custom-game-calls-review/#axzz46HoKT6de


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i know of the quality of his work and the amazing sounds they make

as i am the proud owner of a few of his calls

but i never knew what the process of making them all entailed

i have been using two of his pot calls along with a trumpet call so far this spring

havent had a problem thus far getting the turkeys to respond to them

had 4 jakes the other day come into 10 yds,in full strut i might add

using a pot call made by Bigd

to early in the season to shoot a jake,waiting on big tommy three toes


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Having spent time with Rodney at his place of business and owning several of his calls, I can attest to the quality and beauty of his work and yes he has wood and I do mean lots of wood............Oh did I mention, quality, everyone should own at least one of his calls!!!

Of course everyone should own a call from all of our call makers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice write up on Rodney's abilities Glen. It's plainly apparent that he loves what he is doing because he does it so well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice write up Glen. I agree Rodney does very nice work. He told me once that he wanted to learn call making for something to do when he retires. I dont think he will actually ever retire now that his skills have reached todays level. He will be making all the calls he can handle and then someday realize its not a hobby anymore, lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow just saw this. Thank you again Glen for the write up. I hads to use me a dictionary on a few of dem words!! Thank all yall for your comments and support! Everyone's words are what makes me want to make them better and nicer for sure. I truly enjoy turning them and making them the best I can.

I mean it when I say "Making Memories One Call at a Time" . I hope they bring everyone success and the ability to share the hunts with others.

A special thanks to the other call makers. ED, Rick and Don for your advice along the way and sharing your Knowledge.

I am Humbled by everyone's words.

Thank everyone

Rodney


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I had to share one of your treasures with my neighbor, who works at an old family-owned lumber yard specializing in custom wood projects and hard-to-find wood. Don't you know it, that green dyed stabilized Big Leaf Maple turkey pot call came back wore out. Couldn't get it to make a sound.

Had to sand the purple heart striker rod tip a bit and it's talking fine now.

I think maybe some drool got on there. Hard to sand the stuff off.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use 120 sand paper to get the tip in shape and medium scotchbrite pad to freshen up the slate surface. I had to do the same with my chittum call this weekend. moisture and slate kill the sound but let it dry out and your good to go. We had a heavy dew everyday we hunted. I had to make sure not to hold the call alot as the heat from my hands was creating moisture on the surface. Enjoy and good luck this year. From what I am hearing its been tuff this year with all the weather everyone has had.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey hey nice write up! Well deserved as Rodney puts a lot of effort into his fantastic callers. I own and use several.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great write up. Rodney's calls are top notch!


----------

